# Victorio Strainer



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone own one? I think they are amazing... Alot of help for doing Tomatoes... which is mostly why I own one lol...

Any other thoughts on it...

Thanks


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread, but if anyone has tried the one available through Lehman's for about $60, that would be helpful for those of us who don't own one yet... on their site it gets great reviews, but I'd love to hear from someone who owns one, especially if you also have experience with a Victorio. Thanks so much!


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

For me Lehmans is great for finding useful stuff that I can buy somewhere else for 2/3 the price. FWIW I got and just used the "Best food mill in the world" or whatever its called from Southern States. I have been eyeing the victorio to process tomatoes and SS had the 50% off sale over labor day weekend so I bit and bought one for like $25 (1/2 price). It worked well on making applesauce last weekend. I made applsauce before so there was a little bit of a double learning curve. No doubt the Victorio is a higher quality product and after I tear this one up I'll probably get the Victorio but overall the things are great.

Mines a Back 2 Basics 

If you are gonna get the Roma from lehmans the current line is just get the Victorio since the Roma is a knock off, its a few bucks more and has free shipping on Amazon.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Aseries, what do you use it for other than tomatoes? Have you tried it on raspberries or blackberries? Do you have to buy a lot of attachments for different foods?


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck to you Sweets - I'm going to pull my 4th planting out of the ground this weekend and think I'll give up on zuchinni from here on out.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I love my Victorio! I use it for tomato sauce and apple sauce. If you want to use it for something like raspberries you have to get the screen with the smaller holes in it. The screen for tomatoes and apples has too big of holes and the raspberries seeds come right through (ask me how I know!). 

I am thinking of make pear sauce, I think I'll try a small batch first and see if the family likes it or not.

My Victorio is an old one, it was my mom's for many years before I got it. The only thing I don't like about it is if I don't wash the screen right after I use it, and make sure I dry it really well, it rusts. 
The only thing I have ever had to fix was the rubber washer needed to be replaced a few years ago.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought one 15 years ago - then i bought 2 more for 2 my aunts who both did canning. They've both passed now, but I inherited them back. I've given one to a friend and still us my old one.

I was VERY surprised to find that "NorPro" makes replacement augers and screens and gaskets that fit the Victorio. I found them by chance in a rural hardware store.

I use the Victorio for ALL my jams. Strawberry, raspberry, black raspberry, grape, and applesauce. This year I did 52 jars of Tomato sauce and 8 jars of spaghetti sauce. It's the best. The newer ones have a chute that directs the seeds and skins away from the mouth of the auger, but I still use the original w/no problems. You just have to experiment w the augers and screens to see what works best. Example for Grapes you ONLY use the short auger as the long one will jam with the seeds. I have a list of fruit and auger/screen taped to the box. Best investment I've ever made. 

I just purchased a stainless dual purpose Victorio Steam Canner. 
http://www.chefscatalog.com/product/26251-victorio-stainless-steel-dual-use-canner.aspx
I just recently tried a steam canner and I will *not* go back to boiling. It takes 10 minutes to heat up, uses 6-8 cups of water and the jars come out BOILING, just like pressure canning. To MY way of thinking this is hotter than boiling. When I open the steam canner, the tops seal within a minute. It's pressure or steam canning (FOR ME) from now on - but always Victorio.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are the screens and augers by NorPro that fit the Victorio.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003V8ALU2...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B003V8ALU2
I have 3 screens and 2 augers. They're worth the investment. You'll only buy them once.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

DH got me a Roma and all the attachemnts that go with it for a gift a couple of years ago. I think it's just great! To me, it's like comparing an All American canner to a Presto. The Presto is cheaper but does a great job for far less money.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I used mine for making all kinds of tomato sauces, juice and such. And for making applesauce for my family of 6 for over 20 years until last year when it gave up the ghost.

But, I didn't replace it with another one. I got a Vitamix instead and now I wish I'd had that for those 20 years. It goes so much faster and I can use the whole tomato which has more vitamins so it's healthier. 

But is it ever so much faster.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I have only used mine for tomatoes but the previous one I owned I gave it to someone, and they used it for apples, jam you name it. You can buy new screens on ebay, cheapest place I have seen them. The new screens are all stainless steel, and they have alot of spare parts on there as well.

What can I say I am a tomato kinda guy lol lol


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

This is what I have been using
http://www.lehmans.com/store/Kitche...__Food_Mills___Roma__Food_Mill___070801?Args=
I wouldn't trade it for the world. I have done soo many tomatoes and apples with it. Next year instead of making more applesauce I am going to do pears with it instead, and make pear sauce. I was just reading the book again and I can even make my own grape juice with this also.


----------

